# This is what good nutrition will get you



## ardchoille

Well, I guess it's time I stopped thinking I'm out of shape. I usually alternate between walking and jogging quarter mile laps on the treadmill, but today I walked the first quarter mile and then jogged for a mile. I stopped to check the treadmill readout to make sure it was actually a full mile.. and that's when I realized I was still breathing normally through my nose.. after a full mile! I could barely believe it!

This is what I get for eating healthy and daily exercise


----------



## taxlady

Way to go ardchoille.


----------



## CraigC

Cool.


----------



## GotGarlic

Congratulations, ardchoille!


----------



## Cheryl J

Congrats, Ardchoille! Keep on keeping on, and feel free to post your results here. I could use some inspiration myself. I just talked to my 87 year old uncle a couple of days ago, he treadmills 3 times a day when he isn't out hiking.


----------



## ardchoille

Cheryl J said:


> Congrats, Ardchoille! Keep on keeping on, and feel free to post your results here. I could use some inspiration myself. I just talked to my 87 year old uncle a couple of days ago, he treadmills 3 times a day when he isn't out hiking.



I love walking and I think that is what helped a lot. I walk when I'm stressed, bored, angry, lonely, etc. so I get plenty of walking in. A healthy diet is the key, a person won't get much performance out of an unhealthy diet.

I think maybe CraigC doesn't realize I weighed 275 pounds just fifteen years ago and I've brought that down to 135 pounds today.. at age 51. I'm really the only one I have to impress.. mission accomplished


----------



## Cheryl J

Well....I can't claim to have the healthiest of diets , but I think it's awesome that you've reached a goal. Congratulations, Ardchoille.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

ardchoille said:


> I love walking and I think that is what helped a lot. I walk when I'm stressed, bored, angry, lonely, etc. so I get plenty of walking in. A healthy diet is the key, a person won't get much performance out of an unhealthy diet.
> 
> I think maybe CraigC doesn't realize I weighed 275 pounds just fifteen years ago and I've brought that down to 135 pounds today.. at age 51. I'm really the only one I have to impress.. mission accomplished



You are an inspiration to me as well.  Nice job.  Just don't let anyone interrupt your healthy lifestyle.  I did, multiple times, and now regret it.  I could be doing so much better, though I can still walk a nearly impossible fishing stream.  you just couldn't believe how tough a job that can be, in a swampy, beaver infested area.  Down and dead trees all over the place, some grabbing at you shins as you try to push your way to the next hole, while others are high enough you have to literally climb over them with dead branches poking you in places you shouldn't be poked.  It was a chore when I was in incredible shape.  At almost 60 years, it's a real workout.  I have to start walking again.  I get to where I can walk as fast as I can for four miles, without breathing hard, and then let something interrupt my routine, for like a year, and have to start all over.  Don't be me.  Keep up the good work.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> let something interrupt my routine, for like a year, and have to start all over.  Don't be me.  Keep up the good work.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I hear you Chief. It seems like no matter what goal I set for myself, along comes an interruption. Mostly my kids. They are all grown and should be able to handle their own problems. But they still come running to me. I try to save up money for something I need or want, and along comes one of them who has a need more important than mine. I really need to say "NO!" But I did it this week. Pirate needed something and I refused to buy it for him. And it was an important item for his health. He needs to learn how to save for the future. My daughter needs to accept the fact that her husband is a lot sicker than she is willing to admit and will be lucky to see the end of this year. Planning trips when he can no longer even go up a short flight of steps is pure foolishness. And not wanting to disappoint her, her husband really gives it a hard try. But she has to face the fact that those trips are no more. 

Spike needs to learn to take care of Spike and not distant relatives of his dead wife. 

Hopefully, maybe this is the year I say NO to all of them.


----------



## ardchoille

Addie, Chief, don't let those interruptions get you down.. life has a way of intervening, just have to roll with the punches and never lose sight of the goal


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good job, Ardch! Sometimes it takes years of baby steps to see any real progress. At least you're going in the right direction.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> I hear you Chief. It seems like no matter what goal I set for myself, along comes an interruption. Mostly my kids. They are all grown and should be able to handle their own problems. But they still come running to me. I try to save up money for something I need or want, and along comes one of them who has a need more important than mine. I really need to say "NO!" But I did it this week. Pirate needed something and I refused to buy it for him. And it was an important item for his health. He needs to learn how to save for the future. My daughter needs to accept the fact that her husband is a lot sicker than she is willing to admit and will be lucky to see the end of this year. Planning trips when he can no longer even go up a short flight of steps is pure foolishness. And not wanting to disappoint her, her husband really gives it a hard try. But she has to face the fact that those trips are no more.
> 
> Spike needs to learn to take care of Spike and not distant relatives of his dead wife.
> 
> Hopefully, maybe this is the year I say NO to all of them.



That is truly sad Addie. My sons have never once asked me to buy them anything since they've been grown. Where did yours ever get the idea that was possible or acceptable?


----------



## Dawgluver

Ardchoille, this is a celebration of your accomplishment!  Congrats on your weight loss!

I love walking, even though a rambunctious 23 pound beagle can take me down, breaking 2 ankles!  I love her anyway.


----------



## ardchoille

Dawgluver said:


> Ardchoille, this is a celebration of your accomplishment!  Congrats on your weight loss!
> 
> I love walking, even though a rambunctious 23 pound beagle can take me down, breaking 2 ankles!  I love her anyway.



Thank you! Well, to be honest, walking is how I got started with this. I have been walking everywhere for over 10 years, I haven't owned a vehicle in about that long. And I've been eating fruits, vegetables, grains, nuts, legumes and water for over a year - with some salmon, tuna or chicken now and then. I guess I had been building up to this for a while without realizing it.


----------



## Kitchen Chatters

Congrats!  I need to start doing exactly that myself.


----------



## CWS4322

I have my exercise bike in my living room (where I spend most of my time when not in the kitchen). If I want to watch TV, I ride my bike. I started with doing it during commercial breaks. Now the commercial breaks are when I get to get off the bike and do my hand weight exercises. I eat healthy, do a lot of physical labour around the homestead, and ride my bike. I don't walk because there is so much traffic on the road now that it was paved I would spend most of my time jumping for the ditch (no shoulders). Sad, I used to walk 3-5 km a day.


----------



## AnthonyJ

Congrats on the good work. I remember many years ago, I was a pack a day smoker and I ended up getting severe pneumonia. The nurse said she couldn't hear any air flow on the bottom half of my lungs and just breathing felt like getting kicked in the stomach. A was diagnosed with asthma during my follow up with my regular doctor a week later. Put me on the Advair Discus (inhale-able steroids) and a rescue inhaler. Couldn't do much physically without getting winded. 

Spent a few months in the gym strictly on the treadmill, most of the first few weeks hitting my inhaler like a junkie. Took a few months of pushing myself, but I've all but completely cured my asthma. The only time I have a problem is when it's really cold out and I'm shoveling snow. Even then, the "attacks" are extremely mild. I have far more trouble with pollen these days. 

Always an amazing feeling when you look down to a number 2-3 times bigger than you were expecting and you still have your breath. Congrats again!!


----------



## ardchoille

AnthonyJ said:


> Congrats on the good work. I remember many years ago, I was a pack a day smoker and I ended up getting severe pneumonia. The nurse said she couldn't hear any air flow on the bottom half of my lungs and just breathing felt like getting kicked in the stomach. A was diagnosed with asthma during my follow up with my regular doctor a week later. Put me on the Advair Discus (inhale-able steroids) and a rescue inhaler. Couldn't do much physically without getting winded.
> 
> Spent a few months in the gym strictly on the treadmill, most of the first few weeks hitting my inhaler like a junkie. Took a few months of pushing myself, but I've all but completely cured my asthma. The only time I have a problem is when it's really cold out and I'm shoveling snow. Even then, the "attacks" are extremely mild. I have far more trouble with pollen these days.
> 
> Always an amazing feeling when you look down to a number 2-3 times bigger than you were expecting and you still have your breath. Congrats again!!


Hey, good job! Yeah, I don't put much stock in doctors anymore. I've been to medical school, I know their secrets.. curing disease is not their main priority.


----------



## GotGarlic

ardchoille said:


> Hey, good job! Yeah, I don't put much stock in doctors anymore. I've been to medical school, I know their secrets.. curing disease is not their main priority.



I don't know where you went to school, but that's not true of the doctors I've known and I have several chronic illnesses. You're slandering a lot of good people.


----------



## ardchoille

GotGarlic said:


> I don't know where you went to school, but that's not true of the doctors I've known and I have several chronic illnesses. You're slandering a lot of good people.




No offense, but I've heard this argument before and it's always from people who think their physician is helping them survive some major illness. Your attitude will change once you go to medical school.


----------



## GotGarlic

ardchoille said:


> No offense, but I've heard this argument before and it's always from people who think their physician is helping them survive some major illness. Your attitude will change once you go to medical school.



I worked at a medical school for 14 years. I knew many of the faculty very well, both physicians and researchers, and since I was the website manager, I edited the curriculum (and everything else) before posting it on the website. 

My physicians *are* doing their best to help me. It's sad that you're so cynical.


----------



## ardchoille

GotGarlic said:


> I worked at a medical school for 14 years. I knew many of the faculty very well, both physicians and researchers, and since I was the website manager, I edited the curriculum (and everything else) before posting it on the website.
> 
> My physicians *are* doing their best to help me. It's sad that you're so cynical.




Good luck with that.


----------



## Addie

GG, I am with you. My youngest son practices medicine. And according to our poster, he is saying that my son is only interested in killing patients? Not helping them and finding an answer to their illnesses? 

That must have been some humdinger of a medical school if they were teaching their students to "not" cure their patients. 

Our friend sounds like he was unable to cut it in medical school. It is not an easy profession to be a part of. Perhaps he was one of those that fainted at the sight of blood. Yes,  they do have them in medical school. And you know what the others do when that happens? The other folks in the room just step over the fainter.  Perhaps he didn't like being ignored when he felt he had a medical emergency.


----------



## ardchoille

Addie said:


> GG, I am with you. My youngest son practices medicine. And according to our poster, he is saying that my son is only interested in killing patients? Not helping them and finding an answer to their illnesses?
> 
> That must have been some humdinger of a medical school if they were teaching their students to "not" cure their patients.
> 
> Our friend sounds like he was unable to cut it in medical school. It is not an easy profession to be a part of. Perhaps he was one of those that fainted at the sight of blood. Yes,  they do have them in medical school. And you know what the others do when that happens? The other folks in the room just step over the fainter.  Perhaps he didn't like being ignored when he felt he had a medical emergency.




Perhaps if you were actually familiar with my history (military and graduate school) your post would have some factual basis.. and your credibility wouldn't have taken a downturn. Your opinion is not my reality.


----------



## Addie

ardchoille said:


> Perhaps if you were actually familiar with my history (military and graduate school) your post would have some factual basis.. and your credibility wouldn't have taken a downturn. Your opinion is not my reality.



Okay.


----------



## ardchoille

This is me, 30 minutes ago, after a three-mile run. I run every other day. 
Blood pressure: 97/65
BPM: 66
Medical conditions: none
Medications: none
Allergies: NKA
Weight: 135 U.S. pounds
Age: 51

Notice the tattoo on my left forearm.. I've been involved in medical training for over 30 years. I would still be in a wheelchair and on several medications if I had listened to physicians years ago. I decided to prove them wrong. mission accomplished!


----------



## AnthonyJ

I'm with Ardchoille on this one. I've personally witnessed people getting off of diabetes medications simply by changing the food they eat. The body is an amazing machine and given the right materials, it can fix itself pretty well. "Biohacking" is a relatively new concept, at least in the mainstream, but it makes perfect sense both on paper and in practice.

I don't mean any disrespect to people in the medical community, but there is something wrong with the idea of treating the symptom rather than the cause. Not to mention, have you ever really listened to the possible side effects for these new medications? Don't you think there is something wrong with an anti-depression medication that may lead to suicidal thoughts or actions? Aren't those the actions of a depressed person? Why should you have to double down on your anti-depression medication and top it with ANOTHER anti-depression medication? 

"Let food be thy medicine and medicine be thy food."

Again, there is definitely something to be said for all the advances in medical science, surgeries and such, but if you actually have to warn people they might get lymphoma from taking a medication for an ailment they already have, it means someone in the trials got lymphoma and potentially from that medication. Time to work on the formula a little harder if you ask me.


----------



## ardchoille

AnthonyJ said:


> I'm with Ardchoille on this one. I've personally witnessed people getting off of diabetes medications simply by changing the food they eat. The body is an amazing machine and given the right materials, it can fix itself pretty well. "Biohacking" is a relatively new concept, at least in the mainstream, but it makes perfect sense both on paper and in practice.
> 
> I don't mean any disrespect to people in the medical community, but there is something wrong with the idea of treating the symptom rather than the cause. Not to mention, have you ever really listened to the possible side effects for these new medications? Don't you think there is something wrong with an anti-depression medication that may lead to suicidal thoughts or actions? Aren't those the actions of a depressed person? Why should you have to double down on your anti-depression medication and top it with ANOTHER anti-depression medication?
> 
> "Let food be thy medicine and medicine be thy food."
> 
> Again, there is definitely something to be said for all the advances in medical science, surgeries and such, but if you actually have to warn people they might get lymphoma from taking a medication for an ailment they already have, it means someone in the trials got lymphoma and potentially from that medication. Time to work on the formula a little harder if you ask me.




Thank you so very much! I couldn't have said it better myself. Diet is key. Garbage in, garbage out. After everything I've seen in my 51 years, I am of the opinion that western medicine is in the business of making money, not curing disease.


----------



## GotGarlic

All I can say is you people are seeing the wrong doctors. There's always a risk-benefit analysis to be done when considering any medication. Good doctors do try to treat a disease rather than symptoms. Not everything can be cured, though. That's just how life is.


----------



## GotGarlic

Btw, diet can help with Type 2 diabetes, which is caused in part by poor diet, but it won't help with Type 1.


----------



## AnthonyJ

ardchoille said:


> I am of the opinion that western medicine is in the business of making money, not curing disease.



There's no money in a cure. Which is the root cause of the problems with our "health care" in this country. If it's for profit, it will not hold our interests higher. When you have a "lifetime limit" on how much care you can get, there's a problem, especially if you get cancer. You can easily hit your lifetime limit with one bout of cancer. 

To be fair, I'm skeptical of EVERYTHING. When I tried the Bulletproof Diet and intermittent fasting, I thought, "This makes no sense at all." I thought there is no way that consuming roughly 600 calories of fat between the butter and coconut oil would make me feel full for 12 hours, let alone the 22 hours I was able to go after the first week of doing it. I also experimented myself with the concept of 4500+ calories of veggies a day (between 2 and 8 pm) and it was difficult at times to even consume that many calories of veggies. Still lost weight.

GotGarlic, I've switched doctors a few times. I don't think any have been out to get me, per se, but when more than one doctor tells you you have asthma and you will need an inhaler the rest of your life and you manage to get off the inhaler in two months or less, your opinion of doctors may change. I'm not a doctor nor do I pretend to be one. I feel that I have educated myself well enough on being healthy and weight loss, so I am conducting and recording an experiment on my own to show what my research has brought me to. 

There's definitely something to be said when the hospital you work at sends a homeless diabetic patient to a motel with two loaves of bread and a box of cereal, two items a diabetic patient needs to load up on. Clearly they didn't have the patients best interests in mind.


----------



## ardchoille

GotGarlic said:


> All I can say is you people are seeing the wrong doctors. There's always a risk-benefit analysis to be done when considering any medication. Good doctors do try to treat a disease rather than symptoms. Not everything can be cured, though. That's just how life is.



 All I can say is that you people are effectively brainwashed.  Amazing things can happen once you stop drinking the Kool-Aid - I am proof of this.


----------



## AnthonyJ

GotGarlic said:


> Btw, diet can help with Type 2 diabetes, which is caused in part by poor diet, but it won't help with Type 1.



Sorry, I thought I specified this in my post. My fault for not putting that in there. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## AnthonyJ

ardchoille said:


> All I can say is that you people are effectively brainwashed.  Amazing things can happen once you stop drinking the Kool-Aid - I am proof of this.



The way I see it is simple: What have you got to lose by trying something different? Weight? Health ailments? Try something different for a week or a month. It may work out better than you think. I don't ever look at new health information and go "That's the cure all for my problems." If it seems sensible, I give it a try. If it yields results, it's worth continuing. 

Juicing, for example, makes PERFECT sense, though I lean towards blending smoothies rather than wasting perfectly good fiber. The better your chew your food the better your body can process it, but you sure as heck aren't going to chew it better than a blender. Eat a salad really fast once day and tell me what you find about 6-8 hours later...


----------



## Andy M.

ardchoille said:


> All I can say is that you people are effectively brainwashed.  Amazing things can happen once you stop drinking the Kool-Aid - I am proof of this.




The attitude that... "if you don't agree with me you are "brainwashed" and "drinking the koolaid,"... is a very myopic way of looking at life.  You aren't the only one who has a handle on life.


----------



## GotGarlic

AnthonyJ said:


> Sorry, I thought I specified this in my post. My fault for not putting that in there. Thanks for the correction.



Part of my reason for saying that is to point out that for some illnesses, medication is necessary - even life-saving. Sometimes the body doesn't work right and diet has nothing to do with it.


----------



## ardchoille

Andy M. said:


> The attitude that... "if you don't agree with me you are "brainwashed" and "drinking the koolaid,"... is a very myopic way of looking at life.  You aren't the only one who has a handle on life.



Barely breathing hard after a three-mile run.. three times per week.. at age 51. I'm the only member of my family who isn't overweight and suffering from some type of cancer. Clearly I'm doing something right.


----------



## AnthonyJ

GotGarlic said:


> Part of my reason for saying that is to point out that for some illnesses, medication is necessary - even life-saving. Sometimes the body doesn't work right and diet has nothing to do with it.



No, you're absolutely right. I was making a reference to one type of diabetes, there are some things that you do need medicine for. My fiancee is on thyroid medication and there is no way around that. 



ardchoille said:


> Barely breathing hard after a three-mile run.. three times per week.. at age 51. I'm the only member of my family who isn't overweight and suffering from some type of cancer. Clearly I'm doing something right.



My mother died of complications stemming from a brain tumor, the lady across the street died of stomach cancer, the lady next door died of pancreatic cancer and she was only in her late 20's early 30's with two very young kids. There's four more people within 2 blocks of my house who are fighting cancer. I just found out a girl I went to high school is fighting cancer and a guy I went to high school lost both of his "back-up singers" to cancer. Something is wrong, that's for sure.


----------



## Andy M.

ardchoille said:


> Barely breathing hard after a three-mile run.. three times per week.. at age 51. I'm the only member of my family who isn't overweight and suffering from some type of cancer. Clearly I'm doing something right.



That you are in great shape and your conditioning is tops is a commentary on your hard work.  Congratulations.

That accomplishment does not justify the attitude I commented on in my earlier post.


----------



## ardchoille

Andy M. said:


> That you are in great shape and your conditioning is tops is a commentary on your hard work.  Congratulations.
> 
> That accomplishment does not justify the attitude I commented on in my earlier post.




Perhaps my attitude could benefit from some adjustment, and I'll look into that. However, my great shape and conditioning, on which you've commented, are a direct result of refusing to believe everything I'm told by people who supposedly know what they're doing.

Physicians don't want everyone to be COMPLETELY healthy. Physicians would quickly go broke if everyone learned to keep themselves healthy.


----------



## GotGarlic

ardchoille said:


> Perhaps my attitude could benefit from some adjustment, and I'll look into that. However, my great shape and conditioning, on which you've commented, are a direct result of refusing to believe everything I'm told by people who supposedly know what they're doing.
> 
> Physicians don't want everyone to be COMPLETELY healthy. Physicians would quickly go broke if everyone learned to keep themselves healthy.



That's incredibly insulting to the people who have incurable diseases. They do exist.


----------



## creative

Whilst orthodox medicine has its place e.g. surgery and certain drugs to stabilise some advanced conditions, there are a growing number of people seeking out alternative health remedies.   Whilst it can be hit and miss to treat yourself via natural supplements, your own diet and exercise (depending on gleaned info and the ability to assess self), there are also officially recognised/qualified practises like naturopaths who treat the whole of the person.  

Medications often have long lists of side effects. Antibiotics are overprescribed and many are experiencing the side effects of these. If there was a reliable alternative to taking a tablet for high blood pressure I would certainly be doing that. (I have researched this and, whilst certain foods, e.g. beetroot is beneficial there is no reliable way of receiving a standardised quantity of it). One of the symptoms of high blood pressure is dizziness.....guess what the listed side effect of the drug that I take for this has...yes, dizziness! 






My mother would not have had a stroke had she been taken off of Viox (an analgesic) in time.  It had been linked to strokes in US and was taken off of the shelves.  My mother's GP, here in UK, stopped the viox but not in time. Although my mother was a strong, workaholic, she subsequently had a stroke.  I am hugely resentful and angry about this.  This is just one story....of which there are countless others concerning malpractice and their casualties.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Part of my reason for saying that is to point out that for some illnesses, medication is necessary - even life-saving. Sometimes the body doesn't work right and diet has nothing to do with it.



Such as ancestors and inheritance. Some are born with problems that are not found early on. Such as a defective heart or other organ. Some are caused by childhood diseases such as measles, shingles. There are a lot of health problems we have no control over and must turn to medicine.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> All I can say is you people are seeing the wrong doctors. There's always a risk-benefit analysis to be done when considering any medication. Good doctors do try to treat a disease rather than symptoms. Not everything can be cured, though. That's just how life is.



I worked at Wyeth Pharmaceutical for three years. My job was to keep track of the results of field studies on new drugs being tested. Every so often I would be notified that a drug was being discontinued immediately and to prepare all the paper work and patients' records for FDA. The new drug had killed too many patients in the study. Yet looking at the results of other drugs being studied, they were highly successful and patients in the study were doing well. Very few adverse effects. 

When my daughter was diagnosed with brain cancer, the prognosis for the type she had was Negative. One year to 18 months to live. Certain death. Today because of the new drugs that have come on the market, she is in remission and the tumor is now no bigger than her little fingernail. If she had tried to perform self treatment or some other path than today's medicine she would be dead today. Each time she goes for her MRI, the tumor is shrinking now on its own, although still cancerous. Within the coming year, the tumor is expected to be totally gone and she can be declared cancer free. 

Where would she be today without the doctors and the medicine that destroys vile diseases? Where should she have gone to rid herself of this hideous disease? If not doctors and medicine, then where?


----------



## taxlady

A friend spoke with a gentleman who was both a doctor of traditional Chinese medicine and an M.D. in western medicine. His opinion was that western medicine was great for trauma and acute problems while Chinese medicine was usually better for systemic problems.

Maybe if we adopted a compensation plan for doctors that was used in parts of China in the past, it would be better. The doctor gets paid as long as the patient is healthy and follows the doctor's recommendations. The doctor has to treat the patient for free when they get sick.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxy, decades ago the "MD" medical community looked down on the "DO" community. Even though Doctors of Osteopathy go through the same years of training and field work, DOs were viewed as less-qualified. My Mom had an Osteopathic GP when I was born. That's right, "GP". Few Osteopaths went into specialties. They really were early to the holistic approach to medicine if MDs refer to DOs.

Fast forward to a few years ago. When I went to my Internist (an MD) for my annual, he had to refer me to an OB-GYN since he didn't check lady parts.  The OB turned out to be a DO. There just might be hope for all doctors to approach medicine with an open mind to a little of East-Meets-West.




creative said:


> ...Antibiotics are overprescribed and many are experiencing the side effects of these....


Thanks in part to so many running to their doctors and demanding to be given antibiotics whether it treats the patient's illness or not. There is one thing to be said for getting them to treat a cold, for which they do no good, and another to treat a tick bite that develops into Lyme disease. When our kids were little our doctor always weighed the pluses and minuses of antibiotics and didn't order them routinely. I was fine with that. However, I was also very glad when they were given to Himself when he contracted Lyme disease and they cured him. In over ten years he has shown absolutely no damage from the disease because it was caught and treated in time.


----------



## AnthonyJ

I have spent the last decade working in hospitals and this has been the biggest problem. Infections. Things are becoming more and more resilient to antibiotics for several reasons. 

Reason one: Incomplete use of medication. Many people feel better before the virus is completely destroyed by the antibiotic, so they do not finish it. This leaves some of the stronger cells there and they have information about that antibiotic. They are able to evolve to be resistant to it. 

Reason two, as Cooking Goddess mentions, they are overused. Why on Earth are people in their mid-20's coming to the hospital with c. diff.? The good bacteria in their intestines are wiped out by antibiotics. Pro tip: sauerkraut and other fermented foods will help this.

Know what I do? I don't wash my hands (with the exception of being visibly soiled, leaving work to go home or before/during food prep and cooking). I have an immune system. I give it what it needs to work: Food and something to practice on. 

I've said, modern medicine has it's place, but other things need to be looked at as well. Modern medicine can cure cancer (I believe numbers here can be skewed because to be "cured" you simply have to make it five years without it coming back), but we should be asking what is the cause, not what is the cure. Stop it BEFORE it happens. And before people lose their minds on me, I know some cancer is more hereditary, but I still believe that it is all preventable, especially with a good diet.


----------



## GotGarlic

AnthonyJ said:


> ... I know some cancer is more hereditary, but I still believe that it is all preventable, especially with a good diet.



My uncle the oral surgeon would disagree with you. He says that just about everyone will get some type of cancer if they live long enough.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> My uncle the oral surgeon would disagree with you. He says that just about everyone will get some type of cancer if they live long enough.


Living long enough is probably the main reason there is more cancer nowadays than in the past.


----------



## bakechef

ardchoille said:


> All I can say is that you people are effectively brainwashed.  Amazing things can happen once you stop drinking the Kool-Aid - I am proof of this.



Honest question?  Can you run type one diabetes away?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

AnthonyJ said:


> I have spent the last decade working in hospitals and this has been the biggest problem. Infections. Things are becoming more and more resilient to antibiotics for several reasons.
> 
> I believe you mean "resistant" not "resilient".
> 
> Reason one: Incomplete use of medication. Many people feel better before the virus is completely destroyed by the antibiotic, so they do not finish it. This leaves some of the stronger cells there and they have information about that antibiotic. They are able to evolve to be resistant to it.
> 
> Viruses are NOT treatable with antibiotics, you must be treated with anti-virals.  _Bacterial _infections are treated with antibiotics.
> 
> Reason two, as Cooking Goddess mentions, they are overused. Why on Earth are people in their mid-20's coming to the hospital with c. diff.? The good bacteria in their intestines are wiped out by antibiotics. Pro tip: sauerkraut and other fermented foods will help this.
> 
> Know what I do? I don't wash my hands (with the exception of being visibly soiled, leaving work to go home or before/during food prep and cooking). I have an immune system. I give it what it needs to work: Food and something to practice on.
> 
> I truly hope you are washing your hands in between patients, if not...you are the cause for nosocomial infections in the hospital setting.
> 
> I've said, modern medicine has it's place, but other things need to be looked at as well. Modern medicine can cure cancer (I believe numbers here can be skewed because to be "cured" you simply have to make it five years without it coming back), but we should be asking what is the cause, not what is the cure. Stop it BEFORE it happens. And before people lose their minds on me, I know some cancer is more hereditary, but I still believe that it is all preventable, especially with a good diet.



You can look for the cause of cancer all you want, but once you have cancer...you will want a cure, how do I know this?  I have had ovarian and breast cancer and it has been cured and that's all I cared about.


----------



## Addie

AnthonyJ said:


> I have spent the last decade working in hospitals and this has been the biggest problem. Infections. Things are becoming more and more resilient to antibiotics for several reasons.
> 
> Reason one: Incomplete use of medication. Many people feel better before the virus is completely destroyed by the antibiotic, so they do not finish it. This leaves some of the stronger cells there and they have information about that antibiotic. They are able to evolve to be resistant to it.
> 
> Reason two, as Cooking Goddess mentions, they are overused. Why on Earth are people in their mid-20's coming to the hospital with c. diff.? The good bacteria in their intestines are wiped out by antibiotics. Pro tip: sauerkraut and other fermented foods will help this.
> 
> Know what I do? *I don't wash my hands (*with the exception of being visibly soiled, leaving work to go home or before/during food prep and cooking). I have an immune system. I give it what it needs to work: Food and something to practice on.
> 
> I've said, modern medicine has it's place, but other things need to be looked at as well. Modern medicine can cure cancer (I believe numbers here can be skewed because to be "cured" you simply have to make it five years without it coming back), but we should be asking what is the cause, not what is the cure. Stop it BEFORE it happens. And before people lose their minds on me, I know some cancer is more hereditary, but I still believe that it is all preventable, especially with a good diet.



  Please do not offer to shake my hand for any reason when you exit a restroom.


----------



## Addie

AnthonyJ said:


> I have spent the last decade working in hospitals and this has been the biggest problem. Infections. Things are becoming more and more resilient to antibiotics for several reasons.
> 
> I've said, modern medicine has it's place, but other things need to be looked at as well. Modern medicine can cure cancer (I believe numbers here can be skewed because to be "cured" you simply have *to make it five years *without it coming back), but we should be asking what is the cause, not what is the cure. Stop it BEFORE it happens. And before people lose their minds on me, I know some cancer is more hereditary, but I still believe that it is *all preventable, especially with a good diet*.



The numbers have changed. 

Do you not consider ones inherited genes playing a part at all in cancer? Her father had the gene for her brain cancer. I do not. Could her cancer have been prevented? You tell me. It is your theory.  Yes, we were both tested. Just saying.


----------



## jennyema

AnthonyJ said:


> I have spent the last decade working in hospitals and this has been the biggest problem. Infections. Things are becoming more and more resilient to antibiotics for several reasons.
> 
> Know what I do? I don't wash my hands (with the exception of being visibly soiled, leaving work to go home or before/during food prep and cooking). .


 

So you work in a hospital and only wash your hands when you are leaving to go home?

And you're proud of that?


----------



## medtran49

AnthonyJ said:


> I have spent the last decade working in hospitals.....
> 
> Know what I do? I don't wash my hands (with the exception of being visibly soiled, leaving work to go home or before/during food prep and cooking).


 
It'd be interesting to know what your supervisor thinks about your practices (or lack thereof) since most hospitals have hand washing protocols in place.


----------



## GotGarlic

medtran49 said:


> It'd be interesting to know what your supervisor thinks about your practices (or lack thereof) since most hospitals have hand washing protocols in place.



No kidding. The hospitals I've been in have signs in the rooms saying that if patients or family members don't see medical staff wash their hands - there are sinks in every room - we should ask them when was the last time they did so. 

Infection control is a huge priority in hospitals these days.


----------



## bakechef

GotGarlic said:


> No kidding. The hospitals I've been in have signs in the rooms saying that if patients or family members don't see medical staff wash their hands - there are sinks in every room - we should ask them when was the last time they did so.
> 
> Infection control is a huge priority in hospitals these days.



Yay, if this person thinks that they have built their immune system up, but there are likely people there who have very weak/compromised immune systems and poor sanitation puts their lives at risk.  That's a horrific thought.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Yay, if this person thinks that they have built their immune system up, but there are likely people there who have very weak/compromised immune systems and poor sanitation puts their lives at risk.  That's a horrific thought.



+1000


----------



## taxlady

I understood this, "Know what I do? I don't wash my hands (with the exception of being  visibly soiled, leaving work to go home or before/during food prep and  cooking)." As meaning that he didn't wash his hands unless they looked soiled, *after he leaves work*. I don't see that it means he doesn't wash his hands while he is working.


----------



## GotGarlic

The problem is that you can spread invisible germs throughout the hospital by not washing your hands regularly. He doesn't say what he does for a living, but if he's going from patient to nurse's station to patient to supply closet, etc., he's spreading germs all over the place. People who are sick are more susceptible to infection. It's irresponsible, and probably violates policy.


----------



## bakechef

I work food service, when I'm training people I really try to nail it home when I'm teaching sanitation.  I always tell them "Just remember, the person eating this food could have a compromised immune system, like a small child or an elderly person.  It could be someone on chemotherapy, you just don't know.  You are taking their health in your hands, NEVER sell something if there is any doubt in your mind that it is still good or if it was handled properly"  It's like a light bulb coming on for them.  They may think that their habits are OK, but when they see the extent that we go to to keep food safe, they are quite surprised.


----------



## Kitchen Chatters

Congrats! I am on day 3 of my new healthy lifestyle. So far so good.


----------

